# Poppy O'Possum



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

Meet Poppy, a "23-year old opossum mother with super strength, thick skin, and a serious case of thunder thighs", as the author describes her.
The comic is essentially about Poppy and her 2 year old daughter who try to live their lives in a new city. But that's easier said than done because for some reason no one likes opossums and she seems to attract trouble like a damn magnet.

http://www.poppy-opossum.com/

It's cute, it's fun to read, it's different. I'm hooked already :3


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Cute comic. Possums are an underrated animal, and it's nice to see a good comic about them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

...

THUNDER THIGHS!?!?!? 8D
Oh shit!!! It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> THUNDER THIGHS!?!?!? 8D
> Oh shit!!! It's on like Donkey Kong!



Nintendo has a trademark for that phrase. They are gonna sue you now.
But yes, it's on indeed!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice little find here actually. She reminds me of a way stronger maternal Lucy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 11, 2013)

What kind of weirds me out is that I found this on lulz.net of all places


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope she JV 5 stocks everyone in the tourney. She could really do some damage if she uses her weight to wave dash and pick up real speed. A quick forward air to grab/spike and edge guard combo would take one stock nice and clean like.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> THUNDER THIGHS!?!?!? 8D
> Oh shit!!! It's on like Donkey Kong!


And she dresses like Mario.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> And she dresses like Mario.



I didn't even notice that yet... You are right, she totally does look like Mario! X3


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

This doesn't look half bad. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> This doesn't look half bad. I'll give it a shot.



I like how lighthearted the whole thing is. It doesn't try to be super serious at all times. I like comics that work with charm rather than seriousness :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I'll give it a shot.



Don't do that, it's not flu season. :<
Just give it a gander...actually no because birds suck.
So I guess a look would be fine.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't do that, it's not flu season. :<
> Just give it a gander...actually no because birds suck.
> So I guess a look would be fine.



You know who else looked at stuff?

HITLER.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

He had to if he wanted to make beautiful art. But he was too cowardly to make thighs like Poppy's! :u


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Dat giraffe o mai.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

All I know is that the sweaty frog is making me very uncomfortable :c


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

Protoman.
And Isabelle is in the audience. lol


----------



## Troj (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm enjoying this one so far. Thanks for another nice webcomic recommendation, FAF!

I need something to keep myself occupied while Endtown is on hiatus.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Protoman.
> And Isabelle is in the audience. lol



You mean the character in the weeaboo outfit? I dunno, I'm getting more of a Viewtiful Joe vibe from that... person.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2013)

The yellow of the scarf threw me off.


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well the art at least looks good


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2013)

Holy cow, possession of dat ass should be a war crime!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

the ass was fat


----------



## BBQ (Nov 30, 2013)

Not George Washington cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12185694/


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12185694/



Holy crap YES! That is bloody awesome^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Impossibly cute.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2013)

And there we go, the cutest queen ever swoops in to save the day.

Oh and Friedrich can teleport? Hmm, that's a thing I guess. Makes me wonder why he bothered using the door in the first place  I also like how sassy he is :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2013)

You see, this is a nun I can get behind. She's the good kind of crazy^^


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 19, 2013)

I reached the end...

;_;


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> I reached the end...
> 
> ;_;



You mean the end in terms of updates? 
Be strong, the next update is scheduled for tomorrow :C


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 21, 2013)

Even the reigning champ is impressed by Poppy.

I guess we have to wait out the Christmas break for the match.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Even the reigning champ is impressed by Poppy.
> 
> I guess we have to wait out the Christmas break for the match.



It seems more like he can't decide whether he wants to ask her out or beat her to a pulp to keep his title X3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 24, 2013)

http://www.deviantart.com/art/is-the-thing-421912597


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.deviantart.com/art/is-the-thing-421912597



It makes me happy that she is getting more and more fanart :3 Maybe one day she will get as much fanart as Katia Managan?


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 24, 2013)

So good! I was bummed that I caught up so quickly D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 24, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12191864/
This works surprisingly well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 27, 2013)

Ohhhhhh dang, looks like he is no pushover afterall!
And oh noes! Poppy is shocked and scared, I can't take it! ;__;


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2014)

"Pop quiz: How many people noticed which hand Poppy used to write while entering the tournament?"
http://www.poppy-opossum.com/2013/11/08/poppy-2-page-10/
It's not over just yet!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmm. This kind of looks like she's gonna get atomized. This is getting pretty intense! O.O
Come on, Poppy! Use those thunderthighs!


----------



## Corto (Jan 24, 2014)

Kinda late to say this, but: Dont bump your own thread.

Anyways, someone sent me a link to this comic, it's pretty good. Gonna add it to my reading list. There's no worse feeling than reading through a comic's archives and reaching the current update just as you're getting interested in it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2014)

Corto said:


> Kinda late to say this, but: Dont bump your own thread.
> 
> Anyways, someone sent me a link to this comic, it's pretty good. Gonna add it to my reading list. There's no worse feeling than reading through a comic's archives and reaching the current update just as you're getting interested in it.



It's not really bumping, I'm just updating when there is an update to the comic itself. Besides... X3
Link to the comic is in the OP.

Oh also, it just updated.
Mini-Boris is the cutest thing ever. And this is coming from a guy who doesn't like pigs.


----------



## Corto (Jan 25, 2014)

I demand that Boris becomes a regular character.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2014)

Corto said:


> I demand that Boris becomes a regular character.



Yeah, I actually really like him now, too^^


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Haha, the background with Boris is a nice touch of humor. X3

And nailed it on Mary's ice cream too. Deformed faced always happen with those.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2014)

Welp, this is an awfully depressing page :c It explains why she wanted those cancles but damn, just about 30? Just think about that, knowing that the average life span of your kind is much shorter than that of everyone else... That's gotta be pretty tough.


----------



## Corto (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## funky3000 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nyo ho ho


----------



## Corto (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to make that my official "I'm locking this thread because it's terrible" message, but I don't think it'll fly with the management.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy frick Poppy is updating again  Three new pages every Wednesday :3

Hey look it's Borris!
Hey look Lily isn't a pirtate anymore!
And we got to know why Mr. Sass can use magic although he is an opossum. Neat!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 9, 2014)

So am I the only one still reading this? Because shit is getting kind of crazy right now.


----------



## funky3000 (May 9, 2014)

I've been reading it faithfully. ^.^

Poda's an asshole. ;^;

But yea, agreeing with one guy's comment, the blue blood disturbs me less than Poda using her tentacles as breasts.

I mean I know it signifies she's a female and females have them, but that's just _weird_.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've been reading it faithfully. ^.^
> 
> Poda's an asshole. ;^;
> 
> ...



I saw that comment and it's true! That IS weird! D:


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 10, 2014)

If their universe is held inside Didelphi's pouch to protect them from the other gods, does that mean the three mothers are no deities? Then why do they have their own church? So many revelations waiting to happen come the next update.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> If their universe is held inside Didelphi's pouch to protect them from the other gods, does that mean the three mothers are no deities? Then why do they have their own church? So many revelations waiting to happen come the next update.



They are not deities. According to sketches on Morbi's Patreon page they are the ones who founded the school of magic use 1500 years before Poppy's time. So I suppose they were just the best magic users who ever lived (they were all three born under very specific lucky stars) and because of that cults have formed around them.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 22, 2014)

Morbi did a bang-up job of making me simmer with excitement while waiting for the end of the hiatus. The latest plot developments must mean the moralities of the various parties must be more complex than the same old "baddies vs. goodies". And oh god the faces!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 22, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Morbi did a bang-up job of making me simmer with excitement while waiting for the end of the hiatus. The latest plot developments must mean the moralities of the various parties must be more complex than the same old "baddies vs. goodies". And oh god the faces!



I am much more curious about that key, especially since we already know what it unlocks. We just don't know what's gonna happen when the lock does get opened...
But it's true, the story is getting pretty dark O_O It started in such a lighthearted fashion and now people are actually getting killed... Poor Gustaff ;__; Born a fan favorite, died a hero, revived as a zombie...


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, was starting to really not like Lala, but now I'm starting to feel some *major* sympathy for her.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Ok, was starting to really not like Lala, but now I'm starting to feel some *major* sympathy for her.



Yeah, it was a nice chapter^^
But apparently people complained that it was supposedly about trans people? Like, that the message was supposedly "suck it up and deal with how you were born"? Yeah, because a giant anthropomorphic wold who hypnotizes herself so she thinks she is a sheep is TOTALLY the same thing XD I hate Tumblr...
Speaking up Tumblr, Morbi uploaded an image of Friedrich pretty much just after he got his war injuries that caused him to lose his arm. Not worksafe, obviously. There is blood, there is gore, there is bones. It's awesome, but it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 5, 2014)

The wolves' rights advocates bit made me think this was a black-white allegory.

And... Shiba's engaged? <.<


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 4, 2014)

So Poppy 4 just started with 3 new pages and apparently Morbi has spawned a new fetish...  Bird teacher is right, that IS horrifying! O_O

Also:




DO YOU EVEN LIFT?!


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 17, 2014)

MITH TOOORT!


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 17, 2014)

This comic has so much wonderful in it that I cannot even begin to describe.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 18, 2014)

I've finally began reading it, just finished the second one, and dayum is the thing about the candles sad D:


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 19, 2014)

Holy crap is that cordyceps riddles dragon power supply awesome as fuck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 19, 2014)

Daawwwww, look at Poppy tackle-hugging Friedrich and him totally not enjoying it :3 So cute!


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 22, 2014)

Fffff looks like you got me hooked on another thing, CC. This will help me cope with the lack of Nedroid, until I reach the end of this too. qq


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Fffff looks like you got me hooked on another thing, CC. This will help me cope with the lack of Nedroid, until I reach the end of this too. qq



Just pledge an additional 738.49 bucks to Anthony's Patreon an you can have Nedroid _every week_! :V
But yes, Poppy works well for that :3 Especially since Morbi changed to update schedule to three times a week instead of three pages every Wednesday.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 22, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Just pledge an additional 738.49 bucks to Anthony's Patreon an you can have Nedroid _every week_! :V
> But yes, Poppy works well for that :3 Especially since Morbi changed to update schedule to three times a week instead of three pages every Wednesday.


Oh sure! Let's split that and then we're golden! :T

Seriously, this shit is so fucking adorable! GGGGGGGGhhhh wee little Boris oh goshâ™¥!!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So Poppy 4 just started with 3 new pages and apparently Morbi has spawned a new fetish...



What is it, or dont i want to know?
Poppies a bit of a Milf tho...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> What is it, or dont i want to know?
> Poppies a bit of a Milf tho...



I dunno, "muscle compression"? Anyway, it's weird! And I bet at least one person has already fapped to it :3

And yes. Very much milf indeed.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 23, 2014)

I love Hallia's reaction to that x3

Also, Master Mouf... where can I get one? qq I want a shoulder-gecko. That is a gecko, right?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 25, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> And yes. Very much milf indeed.



Dat Black Lala tho...


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 26, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Dat Black Lala tho...



Lala is just hot end of story.

Can't deny yiffing her a few times.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 7, 2014)

MOVING ON :|

Holy crap, giant warthog wrestling...


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 7, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> MOVING ON :|
> 
> Holy crap, giant warthog wrestling...


That bottom middle panel:

This was the moment the bearboar knew it fucked up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 7, 2014)

"In todayâ€™s Poppy update, gratuitous panty shots from a character who doesnâ€™t wear very attractive underwear."
Very accurate!


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Frederick you hypocrite.

(and the bonk is a hilarious touch)


----------



## Fox furry (Oct 10, 2014)

XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2014)

It's like Morbi wants to tell us something...


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 20, 2014)

BRB, soul just died after that last page :[
Did you say they had a tumblr Captain?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> BRB, soul just died after that last page :[



I wish I could go into that comic, spawn as some random asshole, run up to those kids, punch them in the face, and then just run out real fast before Poppy whoops my ass.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 20, 2014)

RAARRRRRRRRRR I wouldn't even run, I'd let her beat on me and just before she hit me, I'd say "SOMEONE HAD TO DO IT." 
OhgodthesefeelsLKFJÃ–DLKJFLDKSFJDÃ–LKJF I NEED TO CLEAN SOMETHING.

Edit: Like, extra feels, because I fear this might happen to my daughter someday. And I would rage. Shit would burn. Kids would be kicked into trees.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> OhgodthesefeelsLKFJÃ–DLKJFLDKSFJDÃ–LKJF I NEED TO CLEAN SOMETHING.



WHOA CALM DOWN THERE DONT GO CRAZY ON US AND CLEAN THE TUB WITH A NON-SCRATCHING SURFACE CLEANER

Also, does your keyboard have those funny Ã– things by default? Like a Finnish keyboard of sorts?



> Edit: Like, extra feels, because I fear this might happen to my daughter someday. And I would rage. Shit would burn. Kids would be kicked into trees.



Holy shit I'm not sure how I would even begin to handle. 

_I don't think I would. _


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, it's default. The Finnish language has the extra Ã¤, Ã¶, Ã¥ characters. Also, tubs are pretty uncommon here. BUT I GUESS I'LL GO CLEAN MY SAUNA.

Seriously though, ugh, that was like straight to the fucking heart. I just.. I just wanna cuddle her _so badly_.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Yeah, it's default. The Finnish language has the extra Ã¤, Ã¶, Ã¥ characters. Also, tubs are pretty uncommon here. *BUT I GUESS I'LL GO CLEAN MY SAUNA.
> *
> Seriously though, ugh, that was like straight to the fucking heart. I just.. I just wanna cuddle her _so badly_.



The fuck
Do you have like, standing showers mostly? 
Or is this some weird fucking country where everyone is slightly rich and a sauna is just standard like it's no big fucking deal?


OT: I was that kid in school. :CC
You just want to cry when you hear people talking about you. 
You just want to cry and never talk again.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 21, 2014)

Standing showers yes. And saunas. It's a rarity that a house doesn't have a sauna here. They're just... a thing here, it's very normal. AND I FUCKING LOVE IT. 
Also, in the spirit of not hijacking this for random awesome Finnish sauna banter. 
Is the tumblr where these random doodles Cap'n has been linking are coming from? Or are they on the main Poppy site and I'm just too dumb to find them?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Standing showers yes. And saunas. It's a rarity that a house doesn't have a sauna here. They're just... a thing here, it's very normal. AND I FUCKING LOVE IT.
> Also, in the spirit of not hijacking this for random awesome Finnish sauna banter.
> Is the tumblr where these random doodles Cap'n has been linking are coming from? Or are they on the main Poppy site and I'm just too dumb to find them?



Yeah seriously where are my saun---

I MEAN WHERE IS MORBI'S TUMBLR.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2014)

And harbinger delivers.

http://morbi.tumblr.com/






Whilst searching "morbi" on tumblr there was a significant amount of Regular show shipping for some reason :/


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And harbinger delivers.
> 
> http://morbi.tumblr.com/
> 
> ...



I didn't link to Morbi's blog because I didn't want you to know what a bitter weirdo Morbi really is :V

And yes, the new page makes me want to hug Lily forever :C


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah bit of a contrast from the cuddly n adorable comic :/
Oh and hey, awesome poppy fanart thats not weird :B
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11996014/


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2014)

We must protect the Lily at all costs ;__;


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol lilly in that last panel.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2014)

When did she lose the eyepatch?
Thought that was a permanent thing, eye patches are cool :[


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> When did she lose the eyepatch?
> Thought that was a permanent thing, eye patches are cool :[



I think she got _patched up_ somewhere in the first chapter or so.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder what Lily's "friends" are gonna have to say tomorrow.


Harbinger said:


> When did she lose the eyepatch?
> Thought that was a permanent thing, eye patches are cool :[


Her mom fought in the tournament and won enough money to get her healed up.


RedSavage said:


> I think she got _patched up_ somewhere in the first chapter or so.


Don't.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 22, 2014)

This comic is TOO GOOD
I STARTED READING IT YESTERDAY AND now I'm really sad because why the fuck
would they be mean to LILY I AM S OANGRY


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 22, 2014)

If they talk dirty at Lily I'm gonna punt every one of them into a vat of dragon's blood.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2014)

You could always become a $25 a month patreon for 3 months and commission that :twisted:


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Don't.



:3c


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 22, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> You could always become a $25 a month patreon for 3 months and commission that :twisted:



I literally have no ability to throw away money. I have $250 of credit card debt and my dad's job is fucking him over so hard that I needed to drive him to the store AND pay for groceries. He had no money to buy food or fill his tank.

Wish I could, man. Wish I could.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2014)

Well this was a depressing note...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well this was a depressing note...



Well, she already bought those "annual candles" to count down to her death since 'possums only get to be about 30 in Morbi's cruel and sadistic world :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2014)

So apparently Friedrich is really fluffy and his clothes are made to make him less poofy.
"He tries so hard to look cool. _He tries so hard_."


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 14, 2014)

The doctor and Friedrich have very similar looking faces, to me.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The doctor and Friedrich have very similar looking faces, to me.


And while we're at familiar faces and the doc...


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

When I get rich and fancy I'm going to say "Oh, piffle!"


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 29, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> When I get rich and fancy I'm going to say "Oh, piffle!"



Considering their situation he probably isn't rich and fancy, just old and confused :V

Oh also, I really hate Petunia.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 6, 2014)

Yay new page!
And just look at this adorable little racist :3 She (or he? I honestly can't tell with Shiba anymore) has a point though! You can't spell pride without pie!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 10, 2014)

I've read one page. Not very much, but I do see some Christian influence...

This will be *very *interesting...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2014)

-Sliqq- said:


> I've read one page. Not very much, but I do see some Christian influence...
> 
> This will be *very *interesting...



What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh... Oh no.

I think Poppy's temper has just been thrown out the window and trampled.

I'm just gonna go run for cover while she releases her fury


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Welp, looks like Lily will have to fill in for Poppy now. She had a good run. :V


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 14, 2015)

I love how anime the comic actually is without being weeaboo.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2015)

Right, I like that as well!

There are also tons of very subtle anime and manga references:





(From chapter 3 page 19)


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 15, 2015)

So that goat thingy can bend anything Poppy wears? Does that mean she's gonna have to strip? :V


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 15, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Right, I like that as well!
> 
> There are also tons of very subtle anime and manga references:
> 
> ...



The sad difference is that one of them isn't tugging the shirt, but rather the apron.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh shit, Mobi said shit was bout to get dark recently, and this cliffhanger tho


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Oh shit, Mobi said shit was bout to get dark recently, and this cliffhanger tho



It's not really a cliffhanger. Morbi admitted that he (I am actually not sure about Morbi's gender at all XD) messed up the order of chapters. Remember the story about that dragon that is being harvested for its blood? That happens _after_ the current chapter and Lilly is fine in it. 
Morbi just shoehorned in the current chapter while the previous one was still going because apparently the order makes more sense then.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 12, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I am actually not sure about Morbi's gender at all XD



"Poppy by Ian Everett"


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> "Poppy by Ian Everett"



Morbi is a trickster. It could be a clever ruse to hide the true gender ;D
But I doubt it. He's been hinting at it that he is a gay dude on his Tumblr blog many times


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2015)

And thus the chapter ends and Chicadino has firmly been established as the most adorable asshole of all time :3


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 24, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Morbi is a trickster. It could be a clever ruse to hide the true gender ;D
> But I doubt it. He's been hinting at it that he is a gay dude on his Tumblr blog many times



He's flat out said that he's a gay male in one post.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> He's flat out said that he's a gay male in one post.



I probably missed that^^ I don't stalk people _that_ much on Tumblr ;D


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 26, 2015)

And now, the continuation of that very pleasant field trip (I think).

Btw, that portrait in Chicadino's palatial mansion? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A clear reference to Noaki Urasawa's classic manga 20th Century Boys_. _


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2015)

SO. Poppy is gonna get eaten by a dragon. I guess that's a fitting end for the story.
Right?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 10, 2015)

Last Monday the comic has gone back to updating three times a week, Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh geez, i hope this isnt about to get all games of thronesy on us ;n;


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 15, 2015)

Gee, this chapter sure did end on a bleak note. :[


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 16, 2015)

It really did :c


----------



## ROJO (Aug 16, 2015)

Reminder that the comic is going on a 2 week break, so no update monday.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 16, 2015)

And I'm just gonna say, this is a better manga-style comic than most that explicitly market themselves as manga-style comics.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, the style is excellent. Morbi knows what he is doing. The artstyle did change quite a bit over time but I am ok with that as well.
Right now I'm curious if the next chapter will have the same artstyle or if he will experiment with something new again :3


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2016)

I read the first chapter, and greatly enjoyed this. Very impressive. It reminded me a bit of other 'print' comics, such as Bone(Jeff Smith), and also had certain overtones of the great Duck master, Carl Barks.

I'm hoping the fantasy/Game of Thrones-ish angle doesn't go too wildly overboard as the series goes on, but it started out very nicely; it didn't seem too manga-like, at least the early part, and I hope it keeps more of a cartoon style.

Any other suggestions, for a person who was (at least) very impressed by the first chapter of this????


----------

